# Recurve hunting blind



## triwithzinger (Jul 2, 2008)

I'm in the market for a good, but inexpensive ground blind to use with my recurve bow. Any recommendations?

Also, has any one tried to build their own portable ground blind? Could you share the design with the rest of us? I've been thinking about it using PVC pipes, but just haven't got around to trying it.

Thanks


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

I hunt with my recurves from a Big Game Treestands ground blind.
I believe it's a DPX? I think Primos bought them out and markets it now as the Ground Max Blind. It's tall & wide enough for me to shoot a 58" recurve without much problem...


----------

